# String auf bestimmtes Zeichen überprüfen



## bueno (11. Dez 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein String indem ein Wort steht. Wie kann ich nun überprüfen ob ein bestimmter Character, in diesem Wort enthalten ist? Und wenn das enthalten ist, soll dann ein Text in ein Label geschrieben werden.

Ich weiss nicht genau wie ich das lösen soll.


----------



## Maximum (11. Dez 2005)

Also soweit ich weiß kann man das hier benutzen:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#matches(java.lang.String)

Da musst du dann noch mit Regex angeben, welches Zeichen du suchst.


----------



## Guest (11. Dez 2005)

Maximum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also soweit ich weiß kann man das hier benutzen:
> 
> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#matches(java.lang.String)
> 
> Da musst du dann noch mit Regex angeben, welches Zeichen du suchst.



Kannst mal ein Beispiel ein kurzes machen, bzw erklären wie man Regex verwendet und was es ist?
mfg


----------



## messi (11. Dez 2005)

```
String wort = "hallo";
char zeichen = 'a';

if (wort.indexOf(zeichen) >= 0)
    System.out.println("\"" + wort + "\" enthält '" + zeichen + "'");
```


----------



## Maximum (11. Dez 2005)

Regex (Regular Expressions) ist ein String, ist eine Art Suchschablone.

Bestes beispie:

Du suchste eine Datei "*.txt", also ein Dateiname, der auf ".txt" endet und dem "*" (irgendwelche, undbestimmte Anzahl) Zeichen vorausgehen.

In Java brauchst du dafür ein Pattern und einen Matcher.


```
String s = new String("abc");
Pattern p.compile("[a-z]*");
Matcher m = pattern.matcher(s);

if (matcher.matches()) {
   // irgendwas tolles ausgeben
}
```

Der String "abc" wird auf Zeichen aus der Menge a bis z ([a-z]) untersucht. Die Zeichen von a bis z düfen unbestimmt oft vorkommen (*).

Der Matcher vergleicht dann deinen Ausdruck von Pattern mit deinem String.

So .. Mehr fällt mir dazu jetzt so auf die schnelle auch nicht mehr ein  :wink: 

Hoffe es hat geholfen..
Ansonsten bitte ich andere mich zu berichtigen falls ich was falsches geschrieben habe.


----------



## bygones (11. Dez 2005)

würde hier auch eher auf indexOf gehen bzw. contains.... siehe API


----------



## BaNaNaJoE (11. Dez 2005)

Und wie kann man jetzt z.B. char[] kette = {'k', 'e', 't', 't', 'e'}; überprüfen ob ein bestimmter character darin enthalten ist??


----------



## André Uhres (12. Dez 2005)

Einfach einen String daraus machen: String str = new String(kette);  :wink:


----------

